

Continuity - a clever flash puzzle game - jazzychad
http://continuitygame.com/

======
dgallagher
That's very clever. :)

Here's another unique online game, called Ouverture Facile:
<http://www.ouverture-facile.com/start/index.html>

It's a riddle/puzzle/problem solving game of sorts.

~~~
johns
Continuity also sort of reminds me of Small Worlds:
<http://jayisgames.com/cgdc6/?gameID=9>

~~~
AndrewDucker
Thank you. That was excellent.

------
amix
If you are into puzzle games I really recommend Braid ( <http://braid-
game.com/> ) - it's a game where you manipulate time to solve puzzles. There's
an surprising end ;)

------
thristian
I found this game a week or so ago, when it didn't tell you what level you
finished or how many were left after each level. :)

The game got a whole lot less arbitrary and confusing once I figured out that
to link from one frame to the next, the entire pattern of solid and empty
space on that edge must match, not just the hole you're trying to squeeze
through.

------
psyklic
I finished the game in an hour or two. Fun, innovative concept. The final
level was the hardest for me.

Some of the levels feel like the authors just put them together arbitrarily to
overwhelm, but there are a good amount of easier "fun" levels which introduce
new ways of thinking about things. Unfortunately, the entire game seemed to be
made up of either easy/"fun" levels or harder/"overwhelm" levels -- the
concepts introduced in the fun levels didn't seem to make it into the normal
gameplay. (Or then again, maybe I was just using the new concepts so often I
didn't notice!)

I was initially angered and almost quit when I thought that the authors
weren't letting me know when I could jump down pits without dying. It took me
a while to realize that the entire edges had to overlap, rather than just the
specific pit I was jumping down.

Overall though, it's rare for me to finish a Flash game. So it gets five stars
from me!

------
jmatt
My wife just finished this game last night. She usually sticks to the usual
boring flash games, but got into this and was up late finishing it. It was
about 8 hours of play for her (with the usual web browsing and such). She
really enjoyed it. I don't think it has much replay value (yet). The
difficulty definitely ramped up in the last 12 levels. We really enjoyed the
gameplay. To break it down further it combines a 2d-portal element, side
scroll elements and puzzle elements in a cohesive way.

------
mattmcknight
So in the iPhone version you and your friends will have to align your phones
correctly?

------
mkinsella
Great game, fondly reminds me of Portal.

~~~
DLWormwood
Reminds me more of Adventure for the Atari 2600, but done with multiple TV
sets at once (-;

------
Emore
Cool, these guys study at my university (Chalmers)! I like how they
effectively use the music as a component in the game.

------
dkarl
I just completed level ten, and I'm wondering, do they ever get harder, or
just bigger?

~~~
jazzychad
Yes, they get harder and more interesting.

~~~
dkarl
I think a faster ramp-up would be better. I just finished 19, I see the
solution to 20, and I kind of feel like it isn't worth the time to see 21.
Maybe you could limit the game to three levels for each new concept? The
comparison to Portal is apt, but there weren't many routine levels in Portal.
I think you could cut the number of levels by half and still retain all the
puzzle-solving challenge. It would just be more concentrated.

Still, this is really good. I don't bother with flash games very often, but
I'll be sharing this link with a few friends.

~~~
whimsy
I showed it to a few friends and I'm glad the ramp-up is at the pace it's at.
It makes it friendlier for folks who aren't naturally analytical thinkers, I
think.

That is to say, the ramp-up pace is good because analytical thinkers will
blaze through the levels quickly enough that they don't get bored, and non-
analytical thinkers won't feel like it's too hard too soon. Maximum audience
retention.

------
whimsy
Is there some sort of mathematics applicable to the level generation? For some
reason, something about the game vaguely reminds me of hypercubes... though
I'm not particularly familiar with hypercubes.

------
mahmud
Tiny little bug: you can collect a key but stay around to play, if you make
the circuit one more time you will find another key :-)

------
eam
The music itself is relaxing. (:

------
PebblesRox
Wonderful, I especially love level 16!

~~~
jacobolus
Too bad that they introduce the clever idea needed for levels like 16 (& I
think 14?) in a level that allows no alternative: the skill build-up is a
little too slow to make those AHAs as satisfying as they should be.

~~~
PebblesRox
Yeah, but it has so many possibilities. What if you can flip tiles over? What
if you have to race other people who can also move the tiles? What if you
combine it with the concept in the game Shift?
<http://www.kongregate.com/games/ArmorGames/shift>

One pet peeve is the connections between tiles. I think if the tiles match
each other, the border between them should vanish (if not in the large
manipulation view, at least in the small character view).

------
walker44
Great!

